# Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Januar 2008)

*Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

In den letzten Wochen hattet ihr die Chance, euch für den Zotac-Lesertest zu bewerben. Wir haben uns nun für zwei User entschieden...

* StellaNor*
* Letni*

Bitte sendet mir eine PM mit eurer Adresse, damit ich euch die Karten gleich zuschicken kann.

Danke an alle, die sich beworben haben. Nächstes Mal seit dann ihr am Zug


----------



## StellaNor (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Oooh danke für das Vertrauen 
PCGH und deren Leser dürfen sich auf einen tollen und ausführlichen Test freuen. Nun muss ich mich ersteinmal setzen


----------



## jetztaber (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Jo Steffi, herzlichen Glückwunsch meinerseits und wie heißt es hier? "Go ahead!"


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinnerin und den Gewinner. Freue mich bereits auf eure Testergebnisse und viel Spaß mit den Karten.

Dazu möchte ich auch ein Lob an die Verantwortlichen loswerden, die die Gewinner herausgesucht haben. Keine Leute, die ohnehin schon absolute High-End-Ware am Start haben und die 8800GT nur als Give-Away sehen würden. Keine Leute, die nur des Gewinnes wegen sich mal hier so mal nebenbei angemeldet haben. Gut gemacht


----------



## StellaNor (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Danke 

Ich sehe mich nicht als Gewinnerin - es ist schließlich kein Wettbewerb - aber fühle mich sehr geehrt Euch diesen Test präsentieren zu dürfen 

Ich glaube jetz schon die Zotac Geforce 8800 GT Amp "kicks ass"


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Auch von mir, herzlichen Glückwunsch den beiden Testern.
Ich bin schon gespannt auf eure Berichte, also viel Spaß mit den Karten und beim testen 
MFG


----------



## X_SXPS07 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Tester/in. 
Freue mich schon auf den Test und denke dass das PCGHEX-Team die Richtigen ausgewählt hat


----------



## Letni (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Damit hätte ich ja jetzt mal so gar nicht gerechnet. Aber ich freue mich natürlich riesig.  

Vielen Dank und ich hoffe ich werde euch nicht enttäuschen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Ja, dann mal Glückwunsch an euch beide und viel Spaß beim Testen!

@Letni:
Bitteschön, für dein Sysprofile
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Am5x86


----------



## Letni (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*



Doc_Evil schrieb:


> @Letni:
> Bitteschön, für dein Sysprofile
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Am5x86



Danke! Darauf habe ich ja schon ewig gewartet...


----------



## Roman (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir! Macht was draus


----------



## simons700 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

na also Letni wie wir geschrieben haben einer von uns beiden kriegt sie.


----------



## ZakMc (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

viel spass


----------



## RoLyK (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

herzlichen glückwunsch und viel spaß beim testen, bin schon gespannt auf eure artikel ^^


----------



## Letni (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

@ simons700: Wie gesagt dir hätte ich es sehr gegönnt...


----------



## Maeyae (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Sehr schön, meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die 2. engagierten Mitbewerber/innen. Bin schon auf eure Tests gespannt!
Gut das wer gewonnen hat, der sich bei der Bewerbung Mühe gegeben hat ^^

Hatte schon Angst es gewinnt einer mit dem Satz "Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest"


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Deswegen war es ja auch eine "Bewerbung" und keine "Auslosung"


----------



## Tremendous (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch Zweien 

Bin schon gespannt auf Euer Feedback zu den Karten!


----------



## Maeyae (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Werde mir jetzt aus "Trotz" selbst eine besorgen und mich an meinem eigenen Test versuchen. Wäre es dazu vielleicht möglich, die Richtlinien, die die Gewinner der Lesertestaktion bestimmt bekommen, ebenfalls zu erhalten?

Man hat ja schon so seine Vorstellungen, aber einen professionellen Leitfaden zu haben wäre natürlich von Vorteil.


----------



## M-i-p-e (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Sehr gut! Presentiert uns einen 1a Test Mädelz!
Freue mich sehr drauf. Grüße


----------



## PCTom (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Graz zu den Karten und viel Spass beim testen


----------



## StellaNor (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Ich bedanke mich für die Glückwünsche. Freut Euch einfach auf einen schönen Test


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

man man, glück muss man haben letni...

neu angemeldet, den barcelona prozessor gewonnen und jetzt bekommst du die 8800 gt...

wow, soviel glück möchte ich auch mal haben.


----------



## Letni (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Ich weiß.
...und genau deswegen werde ich mich bei meinem Lesertest extrem anstrengen, so dass die ganze Community etwas davon hat. Ich will niemanden enttäuschen und mich noch einmal für das entgegen gebrachte Vertrauen bedanken.

WICHTIG: Wenn jemand einen besonderen Wunsch hat, was ich auf jeden Fall Testen soll, der soll sich nicht scheuen mir eine PM zu schicken! (was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht selbst schon einiges geplant hätte)
Ansonsten werde ich heute Mittag mal den offiziellen Lesertest-Thread eröffnen, in dem Ihr natürlich auch stets Eure Wünsche etc. abgeben könnt.

Einen schönen Tag euch allen.
Gruß Letni

PS: Entschuldigung für die Rechtschreibfehler, aber ich schreibe gerade vom Handy.
_edit: Fehler verbessert _


----------



## Hardmin1 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die beiden!
Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf euren Test!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*



Maeyae schrieb:


> Werde mir jetzt aus "Trotz" selbst eine besorgen und mich an meinem eigenen Test versuchen. Wäre es dazu vielleicht möglich, die Richtlinien, die die Gewinner der Lesertestaktion bestimmt bekommen, ebenfalls zu erhalten?
> 
> Man hat ja schon so seine Vorstellungen, aber einen professionellen Leitfaden zu haben wäre natürlich von Vorteil.



Klar, schicke mir einfach eine PM mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse, dann schicke ich dir das als Anhang zu...


----------



## Maeyae (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Klar, schicke mir einfach eine PM mit deiner E-Mail-Adresse, dann schicke ich dir das als Anhang zu...



Sehr cool danke dir/euch!


----------



## Hans im Glück (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Graz du den Karten, freue mich auf euer Feedback!


----------



## Faule Socke (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Alles gute und viel Spass beim testen. Schade,hätte auch gerne eine gehabt... *schmoll*


----------



## Duesilein (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Auch von mir an die beiden Auserwählten herzliche Glückwünsche, viel Spass und Erfolg beim Testen!

Auf das dabei tolle Berichte entstehen, wenn ihr uns anderen alle ausgebremst habt...aber wie heisst es doch so schön: man muss auch jönne könne


Ciao, Duesilein


----------



## nfsgame (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Herzlichen glückwunsch an die gewinner


----------



## Spooky (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat. Vielleicht wird es ja das nächste Mal was, womöglich mit einer AMD/ATI 3870X2. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die beiden Testberichte.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Von mir auch ein Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. Mögen die Testgegebenheiten auf eurer Seite sein


----------



## StellaNor (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Danke 

Ja die Testgegebenheiten  
Mein sehr umfangreicher Test ist seit wenigen Stunden fertig. Nun will ich gerade die Bilder aufbereiten, weigert sich meine Sony-Cam doch beharrlich eine USB-Verbindung zum PC aufzubauen bzw. Sony glaubt die Verbindung besteht und der PC weiss von nichts  - Murphy halt, und ich muss mich in Geduld üben - mein 2ter Nachname ist "impatient"


----------



## uqbps (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!
Viel Spass mit den Karten!
Ich habe selber eine und bin mehr als zufrieden damit.


----------



## kmf (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Also ich bin echt froh, nicht in die engere Wahl gekommen zu sein. 

Heilichs Blechle, was das Mädel hier abgeliefert hat, ich dacht schon ich wär gut, aber dann das! Den Hut zieh oder so. Kniefall - küss die Hand! Super Teil.  Eh! Habt ihr in der Redaktion keine Verwendung für solche Powerfrauen? 

/edit

der Daniel, früher bin ich auf dem seiner Seite auch oft rumgesurft, war doch auch so ein Talent, das eingeschlagen  äh die Chance ergriffen hat und so ... / mal ran darf. Thilo erinnerst dich?  

*Egal was geht - Daumen drück*


----------



## Schrotti (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Tests.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

Die Test gibts schon Schrotti, hier ist der von StellaNor und hier der von Letni. Sind beide sehr gelungen


----------



## StellaNor (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lestertest Zotac Geforce 8800 GT AMP: Die 2. Auserwählten stehen fest*

@kmf - Bitte nicht den Kniefall 
Schminken ist heute abgesagt wegen massiver Schamesröte 
Ich bin einfach sehr neugierig, den neuen Techniken verfallen und Schreiben als alltägliche Kopfarbeit verhindert das vorzeitige Welken meiner eh schon angegrauten Zellen  Danke für das Lob!


----------

